# Vienna Grain



## milob40 (12/8/11)

thinking of doing a batch of dr smurtos golden ale and wacking in a kilo of vienna (any ideas as to what the end result would taste like.
it's been milled so gotta use it up.
also what would using ale malt instead of pilsner do to it, i'm still getting my head around the different ale types and want to experiment
but not buying in bulk so stuff ups get pretty costly  
constructive critisism welcome.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/8/11)

Vienna is a less intense version of munich and is a bit sweeter 

In that recipe it's gonna push the malt backbone a little more forward (but only slightly with 1kg)

Ale instead of pilsner will beef up the beer - I'd be inclined to up the IBUs a little as well to retain the same balance

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (12/8/11)

Yes, Vienna is a bit mild. I currently have a keg of 100% Vienna, lagering. Sneaky sample last night, very drinkable but I don't think a kilo is going to make a huge amount of difference. I'd go the Munich II to push the malt.


----------



## tallie (12/8/11)

I've only used it a few times, but Joe White Vienna malt imparts a distinct honey flavour/aroma for me. In the beers that I made with it, it was about 20% of the grist. I get more "maltiness" out of Munich.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## warra48 (12/8/11)

I used 1.8 kg Vienna in a Hefeweizen recently, as I was down to only .4 kg Pils malt.
It's worked out very nicely. Nice malt, but not the hit over the head you get from Munich or something like Maris Otter.


----------



## milob40 (12/8/11)

thanks, 
will substitute kilo of pils for vienna(not wanting a big swing in flavour), just want to use it up before its out of date.
still use the caramunich and munich as per the recipe.
maybe try the ale malt instead of the pils.
don't you just hate how you order a grain for a specific recipe and then forget what recipe you intended it for  ?
have to buy me a grain mill soon so i get a bigger window to use my grains.
i think i'm turnin'into an ag junkie h34r:


----------

